# Rollover Pass / Galveston Bay



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone having any luck fishing this area? Any tips or pointers for a first time wader down here?


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Watch the current at Rollover Pass, it gets moving fast and is dangerous. I have caught some nice Trout behind the pass and Flounders


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Stupid question so please remember that I'm a newbie.
When you say behind the pass do you mean the bay some of the road?
And thanks for the heads up on the current!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

themadhunter said:


> Stupid question so please remember that I'm a newbie.
> When you say behind the pass do you mean the bay some of the road?
> And thanks for the heads up on the current!


Yes the bay side


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

At ROLLOVER PASS you can catch nice specks from the bank .I can show you some specks catch by me on jig on 22 April 2013.
The specks(C&R) from the last picture was 29 inch ,about 9 lb.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Jean Scurtu said:


> At ROLLOVER PASS you can catch nice specks from the bank .I can show you some specks catch by me on jig on 22 April 2013.
> The specks(C&R) from the last picture was 29 inch ,about 9 lb.


Nice catches Jean. I just want to wade because my buddy said the bank gets pretty crowded this time of year and I want to get some wading experience under my belt. Once you park how far down do you go down the bank? I'm assuming your still casting out towards the cut?


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

themadhunter said:


> I just want to wade because my buddy said the bank gets pretty crowded this time of year and I want to get some wading experience under my belt. Once you park how far down do you go down the bank? I'm assuming your still casting out towards the cut?


Hope this helps.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

spot light fisherman said:


> Hope this helps.


That's bad *** spot light! Thank you!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Awesome job on those Specks Jean. TWG


----------



## sdereki (Feb 23, 2011)

spot light fisherman said:


> Hope this helps.


bro this is sick! thanks so much, brother! new to the area and I'm have withdrawals!


----------

